# LIGHTING POLL



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

*WHICH IS A BETTER SOURCE OF LIGHTING*​
A PROPANE LANTERN654.55%LED STRIPS327.27%FLASHLIGHTS218.18%HEADLAMPS00.00%


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

WHICH IS BETTER LED, PROPANE ,HEADLAMPS ,FLASHLIGHTS,OTHER TO LIGHT A FLIP OVER PORTABLE


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use both flashlights and head lamps. We hang flashlight/lantern types from the top poll and such, just enough light to see the bobbers works best for me. When useing a flasher and such lower light is easier on the eyes unless your in a perminent house and lamps and be mounted on it.


----------

